# Wifes first bow kill!



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well she never ceases to amaze me! Bought her a bow for Christmas this past year and this was her first time ever bow hunting. In fact she had never even shot a bow before this year. 
We got her set up with the bow and other equipment she needed and got in some range time.
She hasn't been able to go to much this year because she is going to school this year. 
Anyway we were headed off the mountain just before dark and this 2 point ran out in front of us and down by a little pond.
We got out and circled around the area to cut him off. We spotted him standing next to a fallen tree and I ranged him at 54 yards. I told her the range and she drew back, by this time he had us pegged and was getting cautious. I was watching with my binos when she let it go. She hit alittle far back but still got a good hit on him. I was shocked but told her she drilled him. 
He ran around in a big circle and came running right at us and stopped at 20 yards. I told her to shoot again but before she could he walked into the timber and we decided to let him be for the night.
Next day we went back and found him not more than 100 yards from where she shot him. 
This lady is a true hunter! She has only taken one shot at all the animals shes hunted and killed them all. She hasn't shot and missed yet. I don't know how she'll act if she does!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

That's awesome! My wife just started bow hunting last year and killed a buck last year and this year. It's been great fun for both of us! Congrats on you and your wife's success.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats!! Definitely one to be proud of.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm enjoying her hunts more than my own. I go out now mostly for the exercise and the fact I'm outdoors and away from the world. I figure I can be very picky with my tag and let her do what she wants. I would of liked to see her try for a bigger buck but she didn't care so who am I to tell her other wise. She was ecstatic with this one so thats all that matters to me. 
I guess all the bucks I have been trying to get got restraining orders against me because I get get with in 100 yards of any decent bucks.-O,-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to her.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done to wifey! Good luck on your hunt Mike!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats to the wife!


----------

